# Help on East Bay of Devils Lake?



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey all, a buddy is getting married in a couple of weeks and we are thinking of running up to his future inlaws cabin on D.L. The cabin is by East Bay Resort, and I know nothing of the area: Anyone have any suggestions, tips, places to try, or any info on the area by the east bay? We are interested in catching anything: White Bass, Walleyes, even Pike: I am unfamiliar with the East side and can use all the help I can get:
T


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

From what I've been told the walleye are still pretty shallow, so fishing the abundance of trees along the shore should produce some for you.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Glad to see that my post got erased for trying to help a guy out!

thanks :thumb:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Booster said:


> Glad to see that my post got erased for trying to help a guy out!
> 
> thanks :thumb:


Yeah, what's up with that!!! I thought it was funny.

Seriously, though, I do not like to see editing and deleting of posts unless they are offensive. I've seen this heavily on other sites (particularly if the opinion is opposite of the site sponsors), and if I see it start here I am gone.[/b]


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am surprised it was deleted as well. Usually NODAK is pretty good about letting most things slide. If anything happens usually the topic gets locked. Maybe a wrong button was hit? Like I said its not the norm! I am just glad I wrote the grid coordinates down before they were removed!! :beer:

BTW is it goose season yet!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm assuming it was removed that one of the mods thought Booster was being a jerk giving bogus coordinates.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Those were bogus? Just my luck!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Leo Porcello said:


> Those were bogus? Just my luck!


LMAO...PC your humor is too much man!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Well Booster, I certainly wasn't looking for coordinants, etc.: I thought I could get some help since I have never fished the area before during open water.
I saw your first post and thought you were really helping me out only I didn't know what the coordinants were to:
I am not looking for a secret hotspot, I just am looking for general ideas on what to try: I appreciate the tip that ac700wc left that he heard they were still shallow: Just general advice is very appreciated:
Tony


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DL is a pretty big lake and there isn't a lack of fish that's for sure. I personally never fish the east end unless it's wintertime so I'm not much help.

I assume Booster was going to next say the bite is good in Pembina. 

Oh and Leo, this time next year we'll only be a few weeks away from goose season...it feels and seems crazy.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Oh and Leo, this time next year we'll only be a few weeks away from goose season...it feels and seems crazy.


I will go on record and say that will be one openning day I won't be looking forward to. I already feel sad about it. There are still birds coming out of eggs right now. Guys use to shoot the ducks in AK like that. Unfortunetly the same will happen here. I know wrong forum but...


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I assume Booster was going to next say the bite is good in Pembina. 

Chris, what is that suppose to mean? LMAO

I think you are starting to get too know my "ADVICE"

:beer:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Wasn't on the east bay, but last night a buddy an I fished some trees using slip bobbers and jigging with leaches on in 12-14'. Caught around 15 walleye and a northern in bout 2.5hrs. Biggest one was 2 1/4-2 1/2lbs and half of the rest were around a pound and the rest under a pound. We only moved the boat once and that was only about a 40 foot move. I think if we woulda had more time to move around we coulda gotten into some bigger ones.

Matt


----------

